# GT: Game 17 vs Heat 12/5



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*







VS








Los Angeles Clipper(8-8) @ Miami Heat(7-9)

WHEN: Tuesday, December 5th at 7:30 PM PST and 10:30 PM EST
WHERE: Staples Center in Los Angeles, California
MEDIA: FSN Prime Ticket; NBAtv; ESPN AM 710



Clippers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Shaun Livingston | Cuttino Mobley | Quinton Ross | Elton Brand | Chris Kaman

Key Reserves







|







|








Sam Cassell | Corey Maggette | Tim Thomas

Heat Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Gary Payton | Dwyane Wade | Dorrell Wright | Udnois Haslem | Alonzo Mourning

Heat Key Reserves







|







|








Jason Williams | Antoine Walker | Earl Barron

Q's Quote:
"After a total :curse:whupping off the Orlando Magic, Clippers host the Magic's divisional rival in the Miami Heat, who are also the defending champions. Without the availability of Shaquille O'Neal, the Heat will start backup Center Alonzo Mourning, which gives the Clippers an advantage, as they won't need to throw in third string big due to foul trouble on Kaman and Williams due to Shaq. Ross should start to guard Wade, then Thomas, Maggette, Cassell come off and provide a ton of offensive spark. Thomas is coming off a hot game, maybe, no for sure his best game in a Los Angeles Clippers uniform, hopefully it continues against the Heat."


Q's Prediciton: Clippers Win 99-97
Q's Prediction Record: 11-5

*​


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

It is a major plus that Shaq is out as he tends to dominate Kaman. The Clippers should take this one at home. Nothing easy especially with Wade on the other team but the Heat have been slumping lately. Another big win would be a huge confidence booster.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

I got slightly confused with the [email protected], and then seeing the location at Staples.

Haslem and Mourning are playing fairly well. Clips have not dominated in the paint all season, but besides those two, Heat don't have inside presence. I'd look to work the ball inside, either in the post with EB, Kaman, or dribble drive hand offs/dishes, (I don't think we'll see any weak side cuts will we?)..

Of course there's Wade....

I'm really looking forward to Cassell VS Payton. It's like the trash talking championships, though Payton has been fading the last few years.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Got feeling says Clippers take this one by 15 points or more.

No proof, just a gut feeling. Heat just look pathetic out there. And with the blow out win on the Magic, I think Clippers will be motivated and looking to get a streak going.


----------



## livingstononefour (Jun 19, 2006)

clippers have had decent success against the heat the past couple of years, miami is hurt and struggling and on the road a long way from home, i think we will give them a beating tonight, i hope my by livi has a breakout game against the likes of gp and jwill. i'd also like for kaman see his shots go in the hoop tonight and keep building up his confidence, he's just missing too many chip shots this season but he seems to be getting better since coming back from the injury. lets go clips!


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Today's game ... 
CLIPPERS -6.5
O/U 190.5


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Livingston looking real good.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

33-25 Miami 8:29 in the second
Clippers not shooting very well.
Some really terrible calls. Ridiculous.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Maggette stinkin it up.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

With 5 minutes left in the half Clippers have 11 turnovers.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

With 1:55 in the half clippers take the lead for the first time 41-40


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

45-44 Clippers Halftime


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

At least the Clippers are up at halftime. It could have been a lot worse.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

who started at PG????

all the Clippers really have to worry about D-Wade if they can contain him it should be an easy win...


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

squeemu said:


> At least the Clippers are up at halftime. It could have been a lot worse.


They are very fortunate that Mourning went out for most of the second. He was just dominating.
Edit: and that miami shot 1-14 from the three point line


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Mourning continues to dominate. Clippers can't make a shot to start the half.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Clippers up by 7 
8:15 in the third


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Cuttino Moooooooooobley!


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Watching this game, I believe Cat's game has benefited most from Shaun starting.

There's an obvious difference between Shaun and Sam's leadership. Sam seerms to prefer the slow, walk-up, set up type game and looks for HIS shot first, and then his team mates. Shaun is just the opposite. He looks for his team mates' shots first then his.

All it took was that talk to Shaun from Corey.

Clippers can win this.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Clippers up 14 all of a sudden? Livingston, Mobley, and Brand are all playing very well? I wish I was watching this game! :sad:


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Dynasty Raider said:


> There's an obvious difference between Shaun and Sam's leadership. Sam seerms to prefer the slow, walk-up, set up type game and looks for HIS shot first, and then his team mates. Shaun is just the opposite. He looks for his team mates' shots first then his.


Definitely. Shaun's problem comes if he ignores his shot a little too much. 
64-50 this game blown open by some sweet dishes from livingston and some shots from Brand/Mobley. Some great defensive presence out there right now.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

I think Livi has finally got it.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Since Sacramento and Golden State lost tonight, if the Clippers win, they're moving to 3rd in the pacific! :clap:


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

squeemu said:


> Clippers up 14 all of a sudden? Livingston, Mobley, and Brand are all playing very well? I wish I was watching this game! :sad:


Yea same here


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Stupid refs. Dunleavy calls a timeout. ******* ****ing ref doesn't give it. Technical given for walking out on the court. 9 point game.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

It was 70-54 now 72-65


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Q gets slammed to the ground hard. Clippers get a T for complaining about no call. This ref crew is just terrible.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> I think Livi has finally got it.


I think he's ALWAYS had it. He wasn't given time, and like anyone else, especially that young, he becme frustrated and feeling sorry for himself. When thrown a bone, he didn't have the motivation, so wasn't concentrating and committed mistakes. ALSO, he was too respectful of Sam.

Then Corey was quoted in the paper saying that he told Shaun to just play his game. (You know he told him a lot more, e.g., look at my position ... you've got to play your game because everyone is watching you. Play your game and you will always have a job; someone will appreciate your game.)

And the rest as they say ... is history. Shaun, picked himself up, dusted his game off and this is what you see. Just watch is body language out there. He is NOT deferring to Sam. And that is a good thing. 

And, don't get me wrong, I'm not taking anything away from Sam. We're talking Shaun.

EDIT: See how the momentum changes without Shaun at Point?


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

4 point game. Clippers turn it over.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

80-73 Clippers
8:53 in the 4th

Brand with 25 points and 14 rebounds.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

cadarn said:


> Q gets slammed to the ground hard. Clippers get a T for complaining about no call. This ref crew is just terrible.


Can't the Players Union sue the league for the terrible officiating? It's not like there isn't plenty of tape to use as evidence...


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Back to a 4 point lead after a few bad possessions by cassell and maggette.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

TT is a ****in idiot!


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

89-92 1:33


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

why was that a flagrant foul? wow... all thomas did was grab his jersey.

q. ross didn't even foul wade too! wow, im beginning to think that wade actually is the referee's best friend.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

91-92 1:15


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Huge shot from EB!
91-94 0:54


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

afobisme said:


> why was that a flagrant foul? wow... all thomas did was grab his jersey.
> 
> q. ross didn't even foul wade too! wow, im beginning to think that wade actually is the referee's best friend.


It wasn't a flagrant foul, it was a clear path to the basket foul. Two FTs and the ball.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

It's nice to see that the Clippers can still throw games away with the best of them.

Even if they do win, there's no excuse that the game got that close...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

afobisme said:


> why was that a flagrant foul? wow... all thomas did was grab his jersey.
> 
> q. ross didn't even foul wade too! wow, im beginning to think that wade actually is the referee's best friend.


clear path to basket, not flagrant

at least know whats going on


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

101-97 final
Clippers go to 9-8

Brand finishes with 33 points and 17 rebounds. Brand shoots 13-18.
Dwade with 33 points, but shoots 12-27


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Good job on the play by play cadarn.

I couldn't watch but I enjoyed reading your posts.

Anyway I saw the last minute of play and must say I am happy that Cassell and Maggette hit both their FT's. I was hoping for a bigger win but a win is a win. Nice to see the numbers that Brand, Mobley, and Livingston put up!


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Now comes the real test: can they win a stinking road game?


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Weasel said:


> Good job on the play by play cadarn.
> 
> I couldn't watch but I enjoyed reading your posts.
> 
> Anyway I saw the last minute of play and must say I am happy that Cassell and Maggette hit both their FT's. I was hoping for a bigger win but a win is a win. Nice to see the numbers that Brand, Mobley, and Livingston put up!


Thanks, it wasn't much of a play by play, mostly just trying to keep the scores posted since I didn't feel like typing much.

Those freethrows at the end were clutch. I wasn't worried about sam, but I was holding my breath when maggette went up to the line.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

cadarn said:


> I wasn't worried about sam, but I was holding my breath when maggette went up to the line.


I was very worried when Livingston was on the line. Especially after he missed the first one.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

Elton Brand has officially began his nba season


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Yep, EB is coming back to form. He pretty much won the game for the Clips, who were trying their best to lose the game to the Heat (bad officiating or not). It should have never come that close.

Livingston was alright out there, knocking down shots, passing, but the 4TOs to 7 assists isn't very good.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

lol @ this photo









good things always happen when we give elton the ball. i dont know why we dont run through him every possession. or at least 3/4ths of the time


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> lol @ this photo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



where is James Posey going in that picture?


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Was at the game last night, and wanted to share a few things that haven't been said on here (yet).

- Am I the only one who thought Kaman played like dog **** last night? He really seemed to be going through the motions, not looking active in the rebounding department at all. Didn't get a "T" walking off the floor when being subbed at one point? W.T.F. Really a disappointing game from Chris. 

- To play off of something said already here...


PAIDNFULL23 said:


> TT is a ****in idiot!


Agreed. 100% I thought from day one this was a terrible signing by the Clips. Give him enough P.T. and he'll screw your chances of winning up in one way or another. He worked in Phoenix because players don't really need to think in that offense, and there's no D being played. For Christ sake, he rotted on the Knicks bench and was eventually released by the Bulls. That lazy pass was a typical TT play, and I've gotta say, he may have hit a couple of 3-point shots, but there were a few more he really should have hit. 5 TOs in 25 minutes....sheesh.

- I think I've jinxed and good officiating at the Staples Center. 2nd horrible game by the refs (I was there for the Denver game when Melo got tossed for nothing--now Dunleavy getting 'T'ed for calling a time out. Ugh.​
Good win by the Clips, though. Hope they can turn it around and _*start winning on the road finally*_!


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

bruindre said:


> Am I the only one who thought Kaman played like dog **** last night? He really seemed to be going through the motions, not looking active in the rebounding department at all. Didn't get a "T" walking off the floor when being subbed at one point? W.T.F. Really a disappointing game from Chris.


Definitely time to start being worried about Kaman. It's like he's sleep walking out there.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

squeemu said:


> Now comes the real test: can they win a stinking road game?


It would really be something if they can win on friday. 
While not likely, they certainly have a chance.
All I can say is saturday at memphis had better be the first or second road win of the season.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

If we could just win on Friday, I know we'll win Championship this season... :lol:


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

cadarn said:


> Definitely time to start being worried about Kaman. It's like he's sleep walking out there.


It's a shame, too, because he started looking like he was improving against the Magic.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Man I Elton's unstoppable. And he had his best game of the season against us :sigh: That jumper he made with 1:30 left hurt. I think he's finally getting his legs back under him after the exhausting play at worlds (Took Wade a few games as well) This is the guy I expected night in and night out when I predicted the Clips to win 55 games. If he can give you 25/10 (what he got you last year) then you're the best team in the division. Congrats on the win guys.


----------



## livingstononefour (Jun 19, 2006)

kaman had a clutch block though and i think his presence was felt. he was dreadful on defense and i'm not saying he hasn't been dissapointing, but kaman plays better when brand is playing like the top 3 pf that he is


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

livingstononefour said:


> kaman had a clutch block though and i think his presence was felt. he was dreadful on defense and i'm not saying he hasn't been dissapointing, but kaman plays better *when brand is playing like the top 3 pf that he is*


Absolutely agree with this sentence....last year. Problem is, Brand had a 'top 3 pf' performance last night and Kaman was hardly a factor. 

Maybe it's a tad of a let down after the contract extension...? :|


----------

